# Fuente de alimentacion cortocircuitable



## wes (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola, me aparecio una duda sobre un circuito que encontre en internet y cuenta que es cortocircuiable, aca dejo la pagina para que vean el circuito: http://www.ifent.org/lecciones/cap16/cap1615.asp
Mi duda es, segun la explicacion que cuenta, al poner en coto la salida, se puede usar los diodos o el transistor para no quemar el transistor T2,T3 (Darlington), pero lo que no entiendo es que ahora no quemo el transistor darlington, pero quemo el transformador poque sigue estando en corto circuito.
Si me pueden ayudar a sacarme esta duda se los voy a agradecer mucho .
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 6, 2006)

la base del transitor T3 esta siendo alimentada con la corriente que provee el TBJ T4. Si le agregas alguno de los sistemas de proteccion que se proponen lo que ocurre es que al aumentar la corriente en la resistencia R1 (o R2) hay una caida de tension que alcanza para polarizar los diodos (o T3) y estos "roban" la corriente de base del darlington poniendolo en corte. Sin embargo la corriente que fluye por los diodos no es la de corto sino que es la que provee T4 que por la forma en que esta conectado funciona como fuente de corriente constante.  Este es el sistema mas "rudimentario" de proteccion (es verdad los fusibles lo son mas aun, pero bueno). Algo un poco mejor es el sistema fold-back o de repliege, podes buscarlo por ahi.
Espero haberte sido util. Saludos.


----------



## wes (Nov 7, 2006)

no esta en corto porque limita la corriente r3 no? 

ultima preguntita, t2 y t3 el darlington, como los saturo, tengo entendido que a los transistores se los satura superando la tension de vbe no? y regulando su ib aumenta o disminuye la corriente de ic no? como se los satura a el darlington en ese circuito? gracias saludos.

gracias por tu respuesta me fue muy util.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 13, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Yo tengo en mi taller varias fuentes, todas protegidas, pero utilicé 2 sistemas un poco diferentes.

El primero utiliza un 555 conectado como timer de 5 segundos, el pin 2 está conectado a la salida de la fuente, si llegara a suceder un corto, se dispara el 555 y enciende un relevador, desconectando la salida de la carga.

a).- Si el corto circuito fué momentaneo, la salida está libre y cunado pasan los 5 seg el 555 desconecta el relevador y la fuente sigue funcionando normalmente.
b).- Si el corto circuito peristiera, al momento de que el 555 desconecta el relevador y se conecta nuevamente la salida en corto, se vuelve a dispara el 555 y vuelve a hacer otro "ciclo de espera", y seguirá así hasta que se libere la salida del cortocircuito.

El sistema de detección se puede hacer también con Buffers CMOS, opto-acopladores u OpAmp, dependiendo de la aplicación de la fuente.

El segundo funciona un tanto diferente, al producirce un corto circuito el disparo del 555 activa un flip flop SC, y activa el relevador, el cuál tiene otro 555 conectado como oscilador
 con un led que parpadea para indicar que la fuente está inactiva, para reiniciar la fuente tiene un pulsador sobre el flip flop para reestablecer la fuente.

hay muchas tipo más que he hecho para fuentes caseras o de laboratorio dependiendo de las necesidades de cada cliente, pero el principio básico es el mismo.

Espero y les sea de utilidad la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## HIRONAKAMURA (May 4, 2008)

Una pregunta, para el calor que genera el uso de los reguladores, quisiera agregarle un ventilador, pero que este se accione por ejemplo cuando el regulador me esta dando 300mA o cuando se empiese a calentar, como lo puedo hacer? con transistores? me imagino que es comparando la corriente o algo asi, espero respuestas, en el futuro ...


----------



## Eduardo (May 4, 2008)

Le pones al disipador un termostato bimetalico y de ahi al ventilador
http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag24.html


----------

